# Burda Wireless GmbH



## Crycat (22 Oktober 2008)

hallo, ich hoffe einer kann mir weiterhelfen. Ich bekomme seid einiger Zeit jede Woche eine SMS das "E-Plus mir 2.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Burda Wireless GmbH berechnet"  Ich bin weder bei E-Plus noch hab ich irgend ein Abo oder Premium Dienst beantragt, aber das Geld zocken sie mir trotzdem ab und ich kann nichts dagegen machen! weiß jemand Rat?
mfG.: eine fast pleite Crycat


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



> Ich bin weder bei E-Plus noch hab ich irgend ein Abo oder Premium Dienst beantragt, aber das Geld zocken sie mir trotzdem ab und ich kann nichts dagegen machen!



Doch !! Zu unrecht geforderte Beträge nicht bezahlen.


----------



## Siggi-51 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Wird wohl ein Prepaid-Handy sein. Da geht der Tip eher ins Leere


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Da kann man sich nen Einzelverbindungsnachweis zukommen lassen.

Handys ohne Grundgebühr, Einzelverbindungsnachweis

Der Nachteil ist natürlich,dass man schon gezahlt hat und Widerspruch einlegen muss.
Da Crycat weiss um welche Beträge es geht macht es einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis eigentlich wieder unnötig.


----------



## charlyo (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo Crycat,
Also ich habe fast das gleiche Problem.
D2 Prepaid Handy, wird nur von meiner Tochter (12J) genutzt 15 Euro aufgeladen, fast 10 Euro an Burda abgebucht.:wall:

Ich habe dann die 0180 angerufen und erst einmal sämtliche Dienste sperren lassen bzw gekündigt.

Der nette Mitarbeiter konnte mir dann natürlich auch genau sagen, wann übers Internet ein Abo gebucht wurde. Und das das auch schon mal ganz unbeabsichtigt passiert ist doch selbstverständlich. Man (Tochter) hört sich was an, gibt seine Handynummer selbstverständlich ein, ohne sich darüber im klaren zu sein, was sich dahinter verbirgt.

Ich hab mir jedenfalls die Adresse der Rechnungsstelle geben lassen und werde  versuchen mir das abgezockte Geld wieder zu beschaffen.

Ob es klappt?  keine Ahnung.

kleiner Tipp: Man kann bei seinem Provider Dienste von Drittanbietern sperren lassen, damit man in Zukunft sicherer ist. (Kam von dem wirklich netten Mitarbeiter.)

Schreib mal wie es bei dir weitergeht. Die 2,99 werden wöchentlich abgebucht!!!

LG
Charlyo


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

hi ja kenne des auch mir ziehen sie auch immer 2,99oder 2,49 euro ich lade auf und dan ist das geld so schnel weg wegen dennen gebe in monat 30ero nur für des aus das gibt es doch net will mein geld zurück was sie abgebucht haben bs jetzt oder ich beschwere mich jetzt wirklich mal heute früh gleich 2 sms von dennen einmal 2,99 und die andere 2,49euro das geht doch net so weiter......was kann man da gegen machen????


----------



## charlyo (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo, 
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Also erst einmal das Abo mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen. Dafür muß man halt die 1-2 Euro für die 0180er Nummer opfern. :roll:
In meinem Fall lief das Abo über DADA Mobile  Service Nr. 01805445207
kostet 0,14 Euro/Min
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist Burda nur die Rechnungsstelle für
verschiedene Anbieter. Und in meinem Fall war es halt DADA. 
Du bekommst ja sicherlich eine SMS wenn das ABO abgebucht wird, in dieser müßte dann auch der Anbieter stehen.:scherzkeks:

Und dann ist zu überlegen, ob du das Handy für Dritt- oder Fremdanbieter sperren läßt. Je nach dem, welche Funktionen du nutzt.

Bei 30 Euro im Monat mußt du ja einige Abos abgeschlossen haben!!!!!

Bis später


----------



## Crycat (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

hallo Leute, 
danke für eure Antworten werde mich in der hinsicht mal schlau machen, melde mich sobald es etwas neues gibt!
mfG.: Jessy


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo zusammen,

wurde von einem Freund auf Burda Wireless aufmerksam gemacht, da seine 14J-Tochter ebenfalls die regelmäßigen Abbuchungen auf ihrer Prepaid-Karte hat.
Danke für die Tips, was hier zu tun ist.
Leider habe ich noch von niemanden das Ergebnis seiner Bemühungen gelesen.

Bestehen Chancen, das bereits bezahlte Geld wieder zu bekommen?
Bestehen Chancen, die noch nicht gezahlten Gebühren auch nicht zahlen zu müssen?
Macht es Sinn, die Prepaidkarte zu vernichten? Wurde schon mal jemand gemaht oder mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher gedroht?

Wie ist die Sache bei euch ausgegangen und was können wir vielleicht besser machen?

Hat schon mal jemand geklagt? Gibt es dazu Urteile?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

LG
VoFü


----------



## charlyo (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo Gast,
ich hatte ja einen Brief an burda geschickt. Zurück kam dann wieder eine Standardantwort von wegen: SMS mit Aktivierungscode wurde am... um... verschickt.Bzw. Stop Dada bei nicht gewollt. (oder so ähnlich) angeblich wurde der Vertrag durch Eingabe des Aktivierungscodes auf der Homepage abgeschlossen. Ich bezweifel dies jedoch. Ferner wurde die SMS einfach ignoriert.
Meine Vermutung ist, das hier ganz gezielt durch das ignorieren der SMS von Dada der Vertrag bereits automatisch aktiviert wird, bzw. dieses einfach behauptet wird.
Beweisen lässt sich dies natürlich nur schwer.
Da ich kein RA bin kann ich hier natürlich auch nichts zur rechtlichen Seite schreiben. Nach meinem Rechtsempfinden  sieht die gesamte Sache aber sehr fragwürdig aus...........
Hier kann sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden.
Da der Schaden für mich bei nur ca. 10 EURO lag hab ich es der Einfachheitshalber dabei belassen und bin nicht weiter dagegen angegangen.
Sehe mich aber nach wie vor im Recht, wollte hier aber nicht noch mehr Zeit und Geld investieren.

Charlyo


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



charlyo schrieb:


> Hier kann sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden.


Wie denn, wenn keiner weiß, was wirklich passiert ist.


----------



## charlyo (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Jemand der aufgepasst hätte, hätte vielleicht gemerkt, daß ich schon mehrere Beiträge zu diesem Thema verfasst habe, in denen eigentlich der gesamte Werdegang aufgeführt wurde. Ich wollte auch nicht alles nochmal schreiben.
Vielleicht hätt ich einen Verweis auf diese mit reinschreiben sollen.
Sorry mein Fehler.
Übrigens:
Ich habe in einem anderem Forum einen Beitrag entdeckt, in dem jemand sich angeblich über 1000,- Eurönchen mit Hilfe eines Anwalts von Burda zurückgeholt hat. Bei Interesse kann ich es nochmal raussuchen.

Bis dann
Charlyo


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

...he charlyo, du - i. d. R. pass ich schon auf und dass du schon zwei Beiträge zuvor abgeliefert hattest, sieht man an deinen Profildaten. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass es nebulös bleibt, was da bei Burda oder über deren Portale statt findet.


charlyo schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderem Forum einen Beitrag entdeckt, in dem jemand sich angeblich über 1000,- Eurönchen mit Hilfe eines Anwalts von Burda zurückgeholt hat.


Sowas steht jedem frei. Bei 4,99 € im Monat war der aus dem anderen Forum aber ziemlich lange gemolken. Suchs mal raus, dann beschäftige ich mich gerne mit dem Gerücht.


----------



## charlyo (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo Reducal,
ich wollt dich nicht angreifen oder so. Ich kann hier nur nochmals meine Erfahrung darlegen bzw. schildern. Mit einem Erfolg meinerseits kann ich nicht aufwarten, da ich im Endeffekt klein beigegeben haben.

meine Tochter hat im Internet beim Besuch einer Dada-mobile Seite ihre Handynr. eingegeben. Daraufhin wurde ihr eine Sms zugesand.
 ("Bitte gib dein Passwort XXXXXX ein. Erste Woche 10 Downloads GRATIS! Ab Woche  2 bist Du im DADAmobile SparAbo(€2,99/Woche) Stop: sende stopdadamobile an  86030") 
Diese Sms hat sie gelöscht, auch kein Passwort eingegeben, auch keine sms (stopdadamobile) zurückgeschickt.
Trotzdem wurde auf ein vertragsverhältnis bestanden, unabhängig davon, ob man diesen Dienst genutzt hat oder nicht. Denn man bezahlt für die Option etwas umsonst zu Downloaden.
Auch der Hinweis in den AGBs ein Vertagsverhältnis ist erst ab 18 Jahren möglich ist Makulatur, da niemand unter 18 ein Handy bekommt. 

Für mich sieht diese Vorgehensweise halt nach reiner Abzocke aus, und rechtlich sehr fragwürdig. 
Beispiel: ich gebe eine fremde Handynr.ein. Der Fremde bekommt die o.g. SmS . Löscht diese, weil er kann ja garnichts damit anfangen und will auch garnichts haben. Und schon wird munter Geld abgezockt.

Schau mal unter diesem Thread:
 http://board.gulli.com/thread/504801-dreiste-abzocke-scheiss-provider-oder-eigenverschulden/  
dort wird die gleiche masche mehrfach beschrieben und auf Seite 2 findest du auch die Geschichte mit den 1000 Euros.

Das wars erst mal von hier und nichts für ungut
charlyo


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal sagen ich habe genau das gleiche problem bin grade mal 12 und ich hatte mir 15euro neulich aufgeladen was übrig ist 7.03euro das war auch diese Burda wireless message 
das kann seh nervtöten sein


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Durch diese stopdadamobile habe ich also gekündigt^^ gute beiträge
wahrscheinlch hbae ich miene hnadynummer da angegeben und schon gings os -.-
naja also alles geklärt


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

moinsen

das ganze ist im BGB ganz simpel nachzulesen nen paar sachen währen HGB das sind aber nur feinheiten. mal grundlegend bei geschäftsproblemen jeglicher art.

grundlegende frage ist erst mal: wer hat wann und wo gebucht? grade bei den minderjährigen.

weil können die eltern nachweisen das sie ihre aufsichtspflicht nicht verletzt haben, sprich überwachung der nutzung des heimischen i-netzes. gar kein prob unter 16 keine geschäftsfähigkeit für diese angebote. man muss teilweise sogar 18 sein steht in den agb´s sicherlich drin. der nachweiß ist keine pflicht aber besser. wenn ihr also nachweisen könnt das eure kiddys das im i-net center oder in der schule oder wo auch immer das aktiviert haben seid ihr über das raus solltet aber dann auch mal den aufsichtspflichtigen in die mangel nehmen. ansonnsen leider shit happens besser aufpassen, handys sperren lassen für sowas vom anbieter

zum allerersten eintrag gibt es nur einen rat nimm dir nen anwalt weil du mit der zahlung dein einverständniss gegeben hast und du das ganze jetzt als irrtum anfechten musst insofern es denn auch einer ist und net eigene fahrlässigkeit 

allgemein nochmal: klagen kann man erst ab nem bestimmten schadenswert, der je nach gerichszugehörigkeit ne andere höhe hat, anstreben. informationen zu jeglichen rechtlich sachen und gesetzen holt euch bitte beim anwalt des vertrauens weil ich darf es nicht da es hier auch kein rechtsforum ist und ich kein anwalt, lediglich kaufmann, bin


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

was soll das warum werde ich so abgezogt..???
mit der sms für die nutzung des premium-dienstes von burda wireless gmbh....???
was kann ich  machen


----------



## Reducal (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was kann ich  machen


Wende dich an den Anbieter, nur der kann das Abo beenden: 





> Burda Wireless GmbH
> Steinhauser Straße 1-3
> 81677 München
> 
> ...


Am besten per Hotline und sage dem Mitarbeiter dort deine Handynummer, damit der das Abo zuordnen kann.

Burda Wireless - a hubert burda media company


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

ich bekomm immer 2 mal hinternander geld abgezogen obwohl ich mich niergenswo angemeldet hab is diese burda wireless jetzt auf meinem handy oder nur auf meiner karte?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wende dich an den Anbieter, nur der kann das Abo beenden: Am besten per Hotline und sage dem Mitarbeiter dort deine Handynummer, damit der das Abo zuordnen kann.
> 
> Burda Wireless - a hubert burda media company



Hallo,
Ich bin erst 13 und man hat mich betrogen ich habe 15 euro guthaben  gehabt und jetzt sind es 7 euro obwohl ich nix  im internet gemacht habe !!!


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

...hast du mal dein Handy verliehen oder nur kurz mal jemand anderem gegeben?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Crycat schrieb:


> hallo, ich hoffe einer kann mir weiterhelfen. Ich bekomme seid einiger Zeit jede Woche eine SMS das "E-Plus mir 2.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Burda Wireless GmbH berechnet"  Ich bin weder bei E-Plus noch hab ich irgend ein Abo oder Premium Dienst beantragt, aber das Geld zocken sie mir trotzdem ab und ich kann nichts dagegen machen! weiß jemand Rat?
> mfG.: eine fast pleite Crycat



Burda Wireless  zit mir jede woche 4.99ab


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

JA DAS IST TOLL,DAS MANN DIENSTE VERKAUFT,
DIE MANN GAR NICHT BESTELT HAT.
? WAS KANN MANN DEN DA GEGEN UNTERNEMEN!

****@web.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ? WAS KANN MANN DEN DA GEGEN UNTERNEMEN!


Bitte die mailadresse entfernen. Und dann: welcher Nationalität bist Du / welche Sprache kannst Du schreiben und verstehen? Wenn ich diesen Beitrag lese, bezweifle ich, dass ein Kommentar in der hier üblichen deutschen Sprache von Dir verstanden werden könnte 

ansonsten:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/premium-sms-und-premium-mms/
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Kategorie:SMS-Spam


----------



## Unregistriert (11 März 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Ich hab grade bei burda wireless service hotline(01805555855) angerufen und da mit einer sehr nette computy stimme "geredet", da kann man bestimte leistungen sperren . Sehr einfach, mal gucken ob es auch klappt. ich melde mich.


----------



## 5152245 (26 März 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

halli hallo leute!


ja mir erging es genau so.geld wurde abgezockt (19,99 pro mo) und behauptet ich habe ein abbo!
ich war nie auf besagter Seite,habe nie meine nummer irgendwo eingegeben,habe auch nie eine sms erhalten in der steht das ich ein abbo habe.
außerdem muß man handynummer und ein zugeschicktes passwort eingeben.
dieses habe ich nie bekommen.und das wüße ich ja auch,
hinweis für alle betroffenen-Anzeige erstatten-selbst wenn es sich nur um kleine beträge handelt.
solchen leute muß das handwerk gelegt werden.
auch die kleinen beträge machen in der masse der haushalte in deutschland eine menge geld aus!!!
auch wenn man sein geld warscheinlich nicht wieder sieht,macht das!
hier sieht es schwer nach [......] aus!

anzeige ist kostenlos!
und kann bei jeder polizeidienstelle gestellt werden.(zb. am eig. Wohnort)

gruß 5152245


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

also, zum ereignis: seit 2 wochen werden mir pro woche 2,99 € von meinem prepaid medionmobile-vertrag abgebucht. ich erhalte jeweils eine sms von burda wireless gmbh mit dem hinweis auf den zu zahlenden betrag von 2,99 €. ich kann mich an kein von mir gebuchtes abo erinnern. nun habe ich ich hotline von medionmobile angerufen. die haben mir o.g. telenr gegeben, also 01805 555.... siehe zwei beitäge vorher. aus dem festnetz dort angerufen, den menuepunkt für kündigung von wochensms mit meine handynummer eingegeben und bestätigt. die kündigung wurde durch den sprachcomputer verifiziert...................

jetzt kommmt es, nach 2 sec kommt eine sms von 82280 mit dem text: du hast den nowhere ortungs-service gekündigt, nicht genutztes ortungsguthaben geht verloren.....usw blah blah...

ich erinnere mich vor einigen wochen die seite NowHere | Homepage einmal angeklickt zu haben, werbung kostenlos testen auf der ersten seite!!!!!! aber vorsicht, wer hier seine handynummer einträgt und versucht, einmal kostenlos zu testen, der hat nach einer woche ein abo.

seht ganz unten sehr klein!!!!!


> Mit dem NowHere-Service kannst du jede Woche 15mal dich selber oder auch Freude von dir mit Hilfe des Mobilfunkgerätes orten. Die Freunde müssen sich bei NowHere zur Ortung frei geschaltet und dich als Freund akzeptiert haben, wenn du sie orten möchtest. Die erste Woche zum Testen ist kostenlos dann €2,99 / Woche (jederzeit kündbar). Zum Beenden sende SMS mit stopnowhere an die 30600.




also, das schwarze schaf ist ?


gruß und danke Gast


----------



## Moz51 (1 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Bei mir läuft es ebenso - aber immer gleich 4 SMS (im Sekundenabstand) mehrmals wöchentlich - auch sonntags. Das ist Belästigung übelster Form.
Bin bei blau.de, habe eine Flatrate und dann kann BURDA eben nicht abbuchen - aber ich auch keine SMS schicken weil ich dann das Guthaben aufladen müßte.
mfG, Mozart



Crycat schrieb:


> hallo, ich hoffe einer kann mir weiterhelfen. Ich bekomme seid einiger Zeit jede Woche eine SMS das "E-Plus mir 2.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Burda Wireless GmbH berechnet"  Ich bin weder bei E-Plus noch hab ich irgend ein Abo oder Premium Dienst beantragt, aber das Geld zocken sie mir trotzdem ab und ich kann nichts dagegen machen! weiß jemand Rat?
> mfG.: eine fast pleite Crycat


----------



## Unregistriert (2 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Die Burda-Leute scheinen echt findig zu sein. Habe über das hier erwähnte nowhere etwas gelesen: Hauptsache Kommunikation  Handyortung lässt Kassen klingeln. Es läuft darauf hinaus, dass so mancher wohl keine AGBs liest.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

ich möchte das es aufhört andauernd mir geld zu klauen mir wird jede woche 2.99€ abgezockt für was für wenn weis ich nicht. es nervt langsam wer und was ist diese burda wireless. ich möchte dies kündigen  kann mir dabei femand behilflich sein. würde mich echt freuen wenn dies losgeworden bin. Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo,
bei mir wurden auch wöchentlich 2,99-euro abgebucht....ich hab dann zum kundendienst bei e-plus angerufen und die haben mir ne Tele nummer gegeben!TelNR.581500 das ist ne Hotline da könnt ihr den Premiumdienst gleich Stoppen lassen!!!!also bei der Hotline anrufen 581500 die stopppen den mist gleich!


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2009)

UGast schrieb:


> was ist diese burda wireless


Schau halt mal ins Internet, > HIER < zum Beispiel. Dort kann man > HIER < auch die laufende Rechnung einsehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Crycat schrieb:


> hallo, ich hoffe einer kann mir weiterhelfen. Ich bekomme seid einiger Zeit jede Woche eine SMS das "E-Plus mir 2.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Burda Wireless GmbH berechnet"  Ich bin weder bei E-Plus noch hab ich irgend ein Abo oder Premium Dienst beantragt, aber das Geld zocken sie mir trotzdem ab und ich kann nichts dagegen machen! weiß jemand Rat?
> mfG.: eine fast pleite Crycat



hallo ich habe das gleiche wie sie aber die verlangen von mir jeden monat 19,96 Euro  nur ich habe E-Plus bei Base aber ich habe kein Vertrag abgeschlossen und ich weiß auch nicht was ich machen kann oder soll


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hi,

ich habe im märz den service dieser firma zum versenden von sms genutzt!
Nun im April zog mir grad diese firma schon zusammen gerechnet um die 10 Euro ab, obwohl ich der meinung bin kein abo oder so etwas abgeschlossen zu haben.
Ich nutze diesen service oder auch andern service dieser firma nicht mehr.
Bin entpört darüber das diese frima sobald ich geld auf dem handy habe, mir die hälfte davon abhebt!

Mit freundlichen gruß.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo,ich habe das selbe Problem,habe grade dort angerufen,angeblich hat meine Tochter 11 es Online abonniert,als ich sagte das ich nachschauen werde über den verlauf auf ihrem Rechner,da wolte die nette Dame am anderen ende mir doch tatsächlich weiss machen das meine Tochter eventuell es von einem anderen Computer gemacht hat.Hallooo will die mich Verar.....Solte meiner Tochter noch einmal was abgebucht werden,bin ich beim Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

hallo, ich hoff ihr könnt mir auch helfen mir würd jede woche 4,99 abgebucht .
wie kann ich das Bennden ?? 
Lg  Miri


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Miriegistriert schrieb:


> wie kann ich das Bennden ??


Einfach mal ein paar Beiträge hier lesen, da stehen genügend Hinweise drin.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH*



Reducal schrieb:


> Schau halt mal ins Internet, > HIER < zum Beispiel. Dort kann man > HIER < auch die laufende Rechnung einsehen.


Ich wage garnicht den zweiten Link zu nutzen, da ich dort meine Handynummer eingeben muss. Nicht, dass ich dann ein weiteres Abo abgeschlossen habe.

Mal'ne andere Frage:
Hat eigentlich irgendjemand Ahnung, wo und wie man dieses Abo in Anspruch nehmen kann?
Mir ist erstmalig Mitte April aufgefallen, dass sich Burda an meinem Prepaid-Guthaben bedient.
Da ich nun zum Anwalt gehe und mein Geld zurrück holen will, habe ich meine Handyrechnungen überprüft und festgestellt, dass Burda schon seit Anfang Januar mein Geld klaut! Nunmehr 75€ die ich mir zurrückhole.

Irgendwo weiter oben steht, man solle eine Strafanzeige stellen bei der Polizei, das werde ich auch machen.
Auch wenn hier einige sich scheuen, wegen "geringfügigen" 10 bis 20 Euro Strafanzeige zu stellen, so ist es doch die Masse, die bewegt.
Wenn bei der Staatsanwaltschaft häufig der Name " Burda Wireless GmbH " fällt, wird sich was bewegen und wir sehen alsbald im Fernsehen, wie dieser Betrügerfirma das "Fass ohne Boden" überreicht wird.
Wir alle kriegen unser Geld zurrück und Burda geht pleite!!!
Wäre das nicht gerecht?

MfG
Natz

Jeder von euch, der eine Rechtschutzversicherung hat, sollte auf jeden Fall dem Anwalt die Sache in die Hand geben, so dass er alle bis dahin bezahlten Beträge zurrückfordert.


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH*



Natz schrieb:


> Ich wage garnicht den zweiten Link zu nutzen, da ich dort meine Handynummer eingeben muss. Nicht, dass ich dann ein weiteres Abo abgeschlossen habe.


Das musst du selbst wissen. Ich würde sowas aber nicht anraten, wenn ich mir nicht sicher wäre, dass es der richtige Weg ist. Bei der Hotline muss auch die Handynummer angegeben werden, sonst kann das bestehende Abo ja gar nicht zugeordnet werden.



Natz schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand Ahnung, wo und wie man dieses Abo in Anspruch nehmen kann?


Schau nochmal auf deren Internetseite, dort ist das doch alles erklärt, oder? Ansonsten frage die Hotline, die geben Auskunft.



Natz schrieb:


> Irgendwo weiter oben steht, man solle eine Strafanzeige stellen bei der Polizei, das werde ich auch machen.


Macht zwar wenig Sinn, dich aber vielleicht ruhiger.



Natz schrieb:


> Wenn bei der Staatsanwaltschaft häufig der Name " Burda Wireless GmbH " fällt, wird sich was bewegen ...


...sicher und der Glaube versetzt Berge!



Natz schrieb:


> .... und Burda geht pleite!!!


Google mal nach Burda und erlebe selbst, um welchen "Mini"-Verlag es sich dabei handelt.



Natz schrieb:


> ....Jeder von euch, der eine Rechtschutzversicherung hat, sollte auf jeden Fall dem Anwalt die Sache in die Hand geben, so dass er alle bis dahin bezahlten Beträge zurrückfordert.


...jeder Anwalt wird sich auf so ein Mandat freuen, verdient er dabei doch nichts und Rechtsschutzversicherungen sind zumeist mit Selbstbeteiligung behaftet - also auch hier Unsinn!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

so wie dieser Beitrag geschrieben ist, gehörst Du auch zu Burda, sorry.
Sicher hilft es einen Anwalt einzuschalten, Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell das gestoppt wird!!!

Grüße
unbekannt


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

...und wer soll den Anwalt wegen der Peanuts zahlen? Besser wäre es mMn, wenn man den bisherigen Anleitungen im Thread hier folgt.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich kann mich meinen vorgängern nur anschließen.: "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 2.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Bruda Wireless GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."

so jetzt würd ich zunächst erstmal wissen, ob mir hier jemand sagen kann, was das für ein Premium-Dienst sein soll?Denn da bin ich bei all meinen recherchen nicht fündig geworden.

ich hab eine forderungsmail über alle informationen der Bruda Wireless GmbH geschrieben, aus der hervorgehen soll, was für ein Premium Account angeblich abgeschlossen wurde und wöfür diese Firma überhaupt steht. 
Gleichsam hab ich den Datenverkehr/Emailverkehr mit an meine Rechtsanwältin geschickt. 

Ich stelle euch die Informationen sobald wie möglich über die Reaktion der Betreiber in's Forum.

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hi ja kenne des auch mir ziehen sie auch immer 2,99oder 2,49 euro ich lade auf und dan ist das geld so schnel weg wegen dennen gebe in monat 30ero nur für des aus das gibt es doch net will mein geld zurück was sie abgebucht haben bs jetzt oder ich beschwere mich jetzt wirklich mal heute früh gleich 2 sms von dennen einmal 2,99 und die andere 2,49euro das geht doch net so weiter......was kann man da gegen machen????



kauf die eine neue karte!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

hallo erstmal....
ich wollte nur fragen wie kann man sich mit burda in kontakt setze mit BURDA weil die machn das mit mir aUCH also die zocken mir imma wieder geld 
und heute direkt 15 euro 
obwohl ich mich auch für nichts angemeldet habe 
bitte helft mir weiter ich hab keine ahnung was ich machen soll ich lad immer wieder auf da die karte sonst gespert wird und dann zockn di mich ab


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

hallo
ich kriege jede Woche 2 mal 2,99€ abgezogen...ich habe weder ein abo beantragt noch irgenwie im internet gesurft.....

find ich voll dumm wie beende ich dieses "Abo"?

vlg eine 2,99€ ärmere Bekki


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

datz voll scheiße egal wat ich mach ich komm net int internet mim handy...

UR Paddy..


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...find ich voll dumm wie beende ich dieses "Abo"?
> 
> vlg eine 2,99€ ärmere Bekki



Ruf mal statt der teuren Servicenummer (01805...) die 089-9250-1372.

Das ist nicht die selbe Servicenummer, sondern besser. Man landet nicht in einem teuren Tonband, sondern gleich bei einer/m Mitarbeiter/in von Burda Wireless GmbH, die/der einem weiter hilft.

Hab ich heute Morgen angerufen und gehe mal davon aus, dass jetzt (hoffentlich) Ruhe ist.


----------



## Heiko (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> datz voll scheiße egal wat ich mach ich komm net int internet mim handy...
> 
> UR Paddy..


Und das wundert Dich?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

HALLO HABE GERADE MEIN ABO GEKÜNDIGT:
Von Burda Wireless ist die Tel. Nr. 089.92500 
Anrufen und kündigen! Bin auch 1 Jahr abgezockt worden!
DURCH VIEL ZEIT UND TEL: HABE ICH JETZT DIE TEL: HERAUSBEKOMMEN.
ca. 200Euro für nichts, also finger weg von so nem scheiß!
Habe meine tochter mal ausgelacht!Z


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

ich kann mich meinen vorgängern nur anschließen.: "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 2.99€ für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Bruda Wireless GmbH berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."
ich will bitte dieses service nicht mehrund ich will auch mich kündigung....
Danke....
meine E-mail
...
ich warte auf ihre antwort


----------



## wahlhesse (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Von uns wirst Du sicherlich keine Antwort bekommen, da wir weder E-Plus noch der SMS-Anbieter sind.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Habe das selbe bei meiner Tochter (10) auf ihrem Notfall - Prepayedhandy gehabt.
Die Schweinebären kommen immer durch, da keiner für 10 EUR vor Gericht geht.
Das ist reinste Abzocke! Nepp von Feinsten!
Warum schatet Ihr nicht den Verbraucherschutz ein!
Ich habe denen auf [email protected] und [email protected] geschickt.
Zusätzlich auf der Kostenpflichtigen Hotline noch mal gekündigt ... und jetzt, danke Rechschutzversicherung, werde ich denen noch juristisch einen A ... tritt verpassen!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo,
Ich bin echt am Ende, [ edit] ...ich bekomme seit über 2 Monaten Nachrichten von Wireless Solution2 über meinen Handyanbieter und die Säcke buchen mir 4,99Euro ab. bisher "nur" alle 2 Wochen,jetzt schon ede Woche...!!! Kann mir emand n Tipp geben, bevor ich Fernehen und Anwalt zu Rate ziehe und in die Vollen gehe, ICH wenigstens bei einer unseriösen Firma (halwegs) seriös kündigen kann. HILFE!


----------



## ickeoch (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ruf mal statt der teuren Servicenummer (01805...) die 089-9250-1372.
> 
> Das ist nicht die selbe Servicenummer, sondern besser. Man landet nicht in einem teuren Tonband, sondern gleich bei einer/m Mitarbeiter/in von Burda Wireless GmbH, die/der einem weiter hilft.
> 
> Hab ich heute Morgen angerufen und gehe mal davon aus, dass jetzt (hoffentlich) Ruhe ist.


Na das ist doch mal ne aussage die man nutzen kann.
089-92500 soll wohl auch gehen.


----------



## ickeoch (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo,
die Nummer 089-92501372 Hilft anscheinend.
Viel Glück!!!
Wer ne Karte zum aufladen hat sollte sich ne neue bei seinem Anbieter besorgen.
Es ist einfach und wenn man mit dem Anbieter Spricht helfen die in jedem Fall.
Der Ton macht da dann die Musik.
Viel Glück von ickeoch!!!
UND VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE HILFE:-D


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



ickeoch schrieb:


> Wer ne Karte zum aufladen hat sollte sich ne neue bei seinem Anbieter besorgen.


Meiner Meinung nach macht das keinen Sinn und kostet auch noch, wenn eine neue Nummer vergeben wird. Wird die alte behalten und nur die SIM-Card gewechselt, bleiben Abos bestehen, wenn sie nicht gekündigt sind und außerdem kostet auch hier das Erstellen einer Ersatzkarte Kohle.


----------



## ickeoch (26 Juni 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Reducal schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach macht das keinen Sinn und kostet auch noch, wenn eine neue Nummer vergeben wird. Wird die alte behalten und nur die SIM-Card gewechselt, bleiben Abos bestehen, wenn sie nicht gekündigt sind und außerdem kostet auch hier das Erstellen einer Ersatzkarte Kohle.



Also erst einmal mit dem Anbieter reden und dann wird man schon sehen ob das vielleicht passt.
Wie gesagt der Ton macht die Musik und wenn man mal mit seinem anbieter redet dann wird das schon gehen.
Den ist der sch.... doch egal die wollen dich einfach als Kunden halten.
Der markt ist so überbeansprucht das haut hin.
Viel Glück und lasst mal hören


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem auch.Mir wird seit einigen Wochen auch immer e 2,99 von meinen Handy für Burda Wireless abgebucht.Was kann ich machen?

LG Susi


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Ich arbeite in einem Handyladen und mehrmals pro Monat kommen Leute rein die Abos auf Laufzeit und Prepaidkarten laufen haben. Finde ich persönlich auch eine Schweinerei, aber nach dem x-ten Kunden der sich über uns aufregt, kommt man doch ins nachdenken... Irgendwie ist das wie bei p****graphie, niemand kennt es niemand hat es alle finden es schrecklich und es verkauft sich wie blöd...


MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Ich arbeite in einem Handyladen und mehrmals pro Monat kommen Leute rein die Abos auf Laufzeit und Prepaidkarten laufen haben.
Finde ich persönlich auch eine Schweinerei, aber nach dem x-ten Kunden der sich über uns aufregt, kommt man doch ins nachdenken...

Die Leute haben nie irgendwo angerufen oder ne sms hingeschickt und auch nie ihr Handy unbeaufsichtigt gelassen. Irgendwie ist das wie bei p****graphie, niemand kennt es niemand hat es alle finden es schrecklich und es verkauft sich wie blöd...


MfG


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Und was willst du uns damit sagen? Bei deiner  Grübelei mußt du ja zu einem Schluss gekommen sein

PS: Die Parallele  zu P*** ist albern und völlig daneben


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

die leute haben nie irgendwo angerufen, ne sms geschickt und auch nie ihr handy unbeaufsichtigt gelassen...


----------



## webwatcher (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Aber du weißt ganz genau, was die "Leute" gemacht haben?  Bevor du hier weiter 
unausgesprochene Verdächtigungen schreibselst, bring was handfestes.

Wir sind selber ausgesprochen interessiert daran, aus Insiderkreisen konkretes zu erfahren.
Seltsamerweise äußert sich hier nie jemand *offiziell* aus Providerkreisen um Licht ins Dunkel  
des SMS-Kostengestrüpps zu bringen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

schuld ist immer der mobilfunkanbieter. der thread startet ja schon mit einem klassiker. "ich bin weder bei eplus noch habe ich ein abo abgeschlossen." wenn man sich nicht mal darüber informiert welches netz hinter der eigenen prepaidkarte steht sagt das schon viel über die eigene kompetenz in solchen sachen aus.

Und so Abwegig ist das nicht mit dem p*** vergleich. Die Reaktion ist in etwa die gleiche wenn man jemanden danach in der öffentlichkeit fragt...

Die provider können kein Licht in das "SMS-Kostengestrüpp" bringen, da es nicht von ihnen gemacht wird. Es sind Drittanbieter die die Preise festlegen.

Und ich weiss wirklich nicht was die Leute gemacht haben, aber wenn ich jedem glaube, hat KEINER irgendwas gemacht. und das ist nur schwer zu glauben...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Insider wird man in einem Mobilfunkladen nicht finden. Wenn wir Kunden helfen wollen, dann gehen wir selber ins Internet und forschen nach wer hinter einer Kurzwahl steht. Listen gibt darüber nicht, zumindest nicht soweit unten im System...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*

Überzeug deinen Chef, er soll sich hier mal anmelden, und  offiziell Stellung nehmen,
Ansonsten wird die Beschwichtigung/Abwälzungs/Beschuldigungs nicht ernst genommen. 
Wo Rauch ist, da ist auch Feuer 

Dass  E-Plus zu den kulantesten Anbietern gehört, zählt auch zu den  Stadtmärchen der Werbabteilung

Bei dem anonymen Schönredner  gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

PS:  Entweder er ist, was er vorgibt ein schlichter Mitarbeiter, der selbst nicht den Filz der 
Beutemacherei  durchschaut oder ein "Hüterer" der hier bewußt die Leser  für dumm verkaufen will. 
Im ersten Fall  sollte sich erstmal informieren, bevor er hier Anschuldigungen losläßt nd m zweiten Fall sollte er sich hier anmelden, damit er als zuständiger Repräsentant Rede  und  Antwort stehe kann, aber dazu sind sich die Herrschaften zu fein bzw zu feige.


----------



## Teleton (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Burda Wireless GmbH+ E-Plus Abo*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> schuld ist immer der mobilfunkanbieter.


Ja, denn sie werfen ihre Kunden den "Drittanbietern" zum Frass vor  wegen des eigenen Beuteanteils.


> wenn man sich nicht mal darüber informiert welches netz hinter der eigenen prepaidkarte steht sagt das schon viel über die eigene kompetenz in solchen sachen aus.


Wozu muss ich das als Prepaidkunde wissen?


> Die provider können kein Licht in das "SMS-Kostengestrüpp" bringen, da es nicht von ihnen gemacht wird. Es sind Drittanbieter die die Preise festlegen.


Quatsch, die Provider suchen sich doch die Dienstanbieter aus denen sie die technische Abwicklungs/Abrechnungsmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen. Natürlich können die dabei auch den Preis beeinflussen ("Dein Scheiss ist zu teuer, ziehen wir nicht ein"). Die wollen aber kein Licht im Dunkel, da sie prächtig mitverdienen. 



> Und ich weiss wirklich nicht was die Leute gemacht haben, aber wenn ich jedem glaube, hat KEINER irgendwas gemacht. und das ist nur schwer zu glauben..


Die Leute erinnern sich an nichts, weil sie gar nicht erkannt haben dass sie sich mit dem Runterladen des Klingeltones oder der Eingabe der Handynummer in ein Webformular ein Abo an die Backe gehängt haben. So ein alltäglicher Vorgang ohne Rechtsbindungswille ist doch schon nach 2 Stunden vergessen.

Zudem treiben sich im PremiumSMS-Anbieterbereich etwa 90% schwarze Schafe herum(wenn das man nicht mehr sind), da will ich auch technische Tricks nicht ausschliessen (mal ganz abgesehen von den üblichen Aboverschleierungstricks). Immerhin haben die ja Zugriff auf die Abrechnungsschnittstellen.


----------



## MiR4y (9 Oktober 2009)

*Geld vom Handy abgezogen*

Hey Leute,

ich habe eine Prepaid Simkarte von Vodafone und heute morgen schaue ich auf mein handy und hatte eine SMS drauf mit folgendem Text:

Ihr Abo bei Burda (4.99€) ist eingerichtet.


Da ich nur 6 Euro drauf hatte ist das geld natürlich weg... Was kann ich nun machen. Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung wo das herkommen könnte und an wen ich mich wenden kann zum kündigen... Könnt Ihr mir helfen?


Lg MiR4y


----------



## lomaschu (24 März 2010)

*Burda Wireless*

Hallo zusammen, 
auf meiner Telefonrechnung waren im Januar und Februar zwei Beträge mit ca. € 15,– und € 12,– ausgewiesen. Nach Rückfrage bei T-Mobile stellte sich heraus, es handelt sich um einen Ortungsdienst, Nowehere, es soll ein Abo für diesen Dienst abgeschlossen worden sein. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht erinnern jemals ein solches Abo abgeschlossen zu haben. Ich habe darauf hin die ominöse Firma, Burda Wireless, angeschrieben. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, es wurde ein Abo mittels Internet und SMS abgeschlossen. Ein von mir angeforderter Nachweis für den Abschluss wurde mir nicht erstellt. Mittlerweile bin ich ziemlich sauer, es geht mir nicht um diese beiden Beträge, sondern um diese bodenlose Frechheit dieser Firma.
Jetzt habe ich dieser Firma geschrieben, dass ich Strafanzeige wegen Betrug stelle und erneut um einen Nachweis gebeten. Die Antwort kam mit dem Hinweis, einen Nachweis erbringen sie erst wenn es zu einem Rechtsstreit kommt. Gleichzeitig haben sie mir angedroht möglicherweise wegen falscher Anschuldigungen gegen mich vorzugehen.
In verschiedenen Foren habe ich sehr viele Einträge von ebenfalls geschädigten gelesen. Mittlerweile macht es mir regelrecht Spaß, diesen, bei uns in Bayern sagt man Grattlern, das Handwerk zu legen.
Vielleicht sollte man sich zusammentun und eine Sammelklage machen? Ich werde auf jeden Fall  dranbleiben. 
Ach, da fällt mir gerade noch was ein: vor kurzem bekam ioch von einem Inkasso Unternehmen ein Mahnung von einem angeblichen Gewinnspiel, das kannte ich nicht einmal, damit bin ich sofort zur Polizeidienststelle und habe Strafanzeige gestellt, es lagen da schon einige Anzeigen vor. Das war sehr erfolgreich. 
Gruß von lomaschu


----------



## racoon (7 Mai 2010)

*Burda Wireless GmbH, Now Here Handyortung*

Vorsicht vor diesen Machenschaften!

Die Burda Wireless GmbH kommt irgendwie an Handynummern,
und erlangt so Geld, ohne eine Dienstleistung.

Wie diese Bande an meine Telefonnummer gelangt ist erfahre ich erst im Rechtsstreit.

Zitat:
[..."
Im Rahmen einer rechtlichen Auseinandersetzung können wir
diese Telekommunikationsdaten gerne vorlegen und deren Korrektheit auch nachweisen. Wir möchten Sie aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass im Falle einer falschen Behauptung von Ihrer Seite dies auch für Sie rechtliche Konsequenzen hat.
Es steht Ihnen frei weitere Schritte zu unternehmen.
Für weitere Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung"...]

Nun suche ich aktuell Betroffene, mit denen ich mich zusammen gegen solche Machenschaften wehren kann.

Wenn wir mind. 50 geschädigte sind, werden wir sicher Erfolg haben.

Wichtig: Bitte keine Leute, die Ihre Handynummer selbst dort eingegeben haben!!! Denn Hauptbestandteil der Klage soll "Unrechtmäßig benutzte Handynummern" sowie "Unverlangte Zusendung von Werbe-/ Spam-SMS" sein.


----------

